# Is it okay to leave the chronograph running all the time?



## Encho89

Hi. I have a Fortis with a sub-dial for the second hand and it's hardly noticable sometimes. So I tried to match the chronograph hand and the second hand to move at the same time and it looks much better. But is it safe for the movement? What could happen when the chronograph is leaved to run permanently? :think: Probably the power reserve will be affected but what about movement's life?


----------



## marks55

I think this is a good question. I have heard from some watch repair folks that it is not advisable to leave them

running continuously as they were never intended to do so, and it puts excess wear on the chronograph section.

I tend not to run mine, at least the vintage ones, with the exception of my Seikos, I run them all the time, as they generally don't have a

separate seconds hand apart from the central one.


----------



## Nokie

^^^^^

Good advice.


----------



## watchhunter72

I would second this - from time to time, but not all the time.
Cheers,
Fabrizio


----------



## WatchKeeperGreg

watchhunter72 said:


> I would second this - from time to time, but not all the time.
> Cheers,
> Fabrizio


+1


----------



## adg44

I'm always curious about this, too. Because yes, it looks much nicer when the second hand sweeps rather than the sub-dial. Has anyone gotten definitive proof that using the chronograph would cause problems? Yes the power reserve isn't as long when it's running, but will it actually damage? Or say if you run it all the time, in 5 years you'll need a service whereas otherwise you may not have needed it?


----------



## U R a Bus

+1


----------



## arcadelt

When I wear my watches I have the chronograph running, but I rotate my watches, so that module of the movement would not be running constantly as the watches are not running constantly. I would have thought that all modules of a movement would be manufactured to the same standards, so it shouldn't have any long term effect. Moreover, lack of servicing would be a bigger issue, and most people don't have their watches serviced regularly, so YMMV.


----------



## rdb84

Mechanically, it is not an issue. The movement was designed to do this. However, you will have to factor in services more frequently. Nice post on the matter at the IWC forum
Debate about running a chrono all the time... | Forum | IWC


----------

